# 1/350 USS Enterprise TOS???



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello all..

Just wondering if we will ever see a 1/350 version of the TOS USS Enterprise? Polar Lights did a great job with the 1/350 re-fit, and with all these new kits coming out bigger and better, shouldn't the Original Enterprise get the same treatment? Food for thought..... Over and out!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

It has been announced there will be one in 2010 by RC2. We'll have to see if it comes true.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

That would be so awesome! I can't wait till 2010 now.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

God willing, there will be a 2010.:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Hopefully we'll all have a roof over our heads by then. Let alone a shop to build in.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually the announcement of the 1/350 TOS Enterprise was was from ROUND 2 - 
RC2 technically doesn't exist any more that company is now Learning Curve Brands.....

Dave


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

PM Moderator said:


> Actually the announcement of the 1/350 TOS Enterprise was was from ROUND 2 -
> RC2 technically doesn't exist any more that company is now Learning Curve Brands.....
> 
> Dave


Dave,

Wish you and Sasser were involved on this one.
So far, I'm pleased with what these guys are doing, but, I'm not convinced they'll get a TOS E right from scratch, with all those AMT POS's laying around the shop to look at.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I know the guy who'll probably be riding heard on their Trek stuff, I wouldnt be too worried about the quality of the kit he'll produce.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PM Moderator said:


> I know the guy who'll probably be riding herd on their Trek stuff, I wouldn't be too worried about the quality of the kit he'll produce.


That's good to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think I know him too--the E is in very good hands...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If this individual's last name begins with either an S, a K or an L, then I may know him, or know of him.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It doesn't!


----------



## ModelN00b (Aug 27, 2008)

How could people possibly wait that long? 2010!? NOT 2010! NOW NOW NOW!!!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

So what's the latest on this? Are will still going to get a 1/350 TOS Enterprise, he says hopefully.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

What? You mean you don't want the savagely inaccurate AMT re-release? Me neither. 

I'd also like to know what the hell happened to FineMolds and if they're ever gonna get off their butts and do a Star Destroyer.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a MR 1:350 SS TOS Star Trek Enterprise and I sold it to help buy my Mustang GT, that was one model I do kind of regret selling. So I do hope that a 1:350 TOS Enterprise kit is in the works with some people making electronics to go with it.
I will definatly get one, I don't want to pay another $1000 for another MR one.

Lynn


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Not trying to be difficult here, I'm just really curious - do these BIG kits make any money? Seems to me you'd have to move a lot of these boxes to recoup your investment. 

I'm always interested in the dollar side of model making. I wish we had more info on 'whats a financially successful kit' and 'what's not'. Would be interesting.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Jodet said:


> Not trying to be difficult here, I'm just really curious - do these BIG kits make any money? Seems to me you'd have to move a lot of these boxes to recoup your investment.


If they haven't been making money in the past on the kits that they're re-releasing, then something is definitely wrong with their business model.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

I just sold a refit for $81.00; a bargain compared to some...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Jodet said:


> Not trying to be difficult here, I'm just really curious - do these BIG kits make any money? Seems to me you'd have to move a lot of these boxes to recoup your investment.
> 
> I'm always interested in the dollar side of model making. I wish we had more info on 'whats a financially successful kit' and 'what's not'. Would be interesting.


well the 1/350 refit sold very well, and i am sure round 2 would not be planning on the tos kit if it hadnt made money for them. 

companies simply arent going to make that sort of information public if they dont have to. i had a hard time getting a company that i used to design for give me even vague information about the sales of the designs in relation to each other to guide me about the publics tastes. (i wasnt asking for the numbers, but just the percentages of the various designs i had created). 

the upshot is that the best youre going to be able to find outis a vague impression based on anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

Now this is the one I'm looking forward to. Far less masking and painting than the Refit/1701-A.

Round 2/Polar Lights better make alot of these...:thumbsup:


----------

